# is this a scam - watch satellite TV online...



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

There's some program here that claims you can pay a one-time fee and get unlimited access to all these stations online...is this a scam or legit? Does anyone know?

http://directtvnetworks.com/index.a...V Online&OVKEY=watch tv online&OVMTC=standard


----------



## psubill78 (Nov 22, 2006)

akron05 said:


> There's some program here that claims you can pay a one-time fee and get unlimited access to all these stations online...is this a scam or legit? Does anyone know?


I've seen this advertised alot before, not sure if it's junk or not...

good luck


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Best of all, it's 100% legal -


I read it on the internet so it has to be true.  Actually, I suspect that the REAL DirecTv wouldn't be too pleased to see their name being used in this way. It makes me suspect a scam of sometime.


----------



## psubill78 (Nov 22, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Actually, I suspect that the REAL DirecTv wouldn't be too pleased to see their name being used in this way. It makes me suspect a scam of sometime.


They were coy in their naming, note the additional "t" in this companies name!


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

Watch 2,500 channels for free, and it's legal! Yeah, okay, whatever. 

I agree with Richard King.... this has got to be a scam of some type. And the sad thing is people will fall for it.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

My wild guess is that this has something to do with the various stations that offer streaming video over the internet.

See http://www.beelinetv.com/ or http://wwitv.com/portal.htm


----------



## psubill78 (Nov 22, 2006)

FTA Michael said:


> My wild guess is that this has something to do with the various stations that offer streaming video over the internet.
> 
> See http://www.beelinetv.com/ or http://wwitv.com/portal.htm


But where are all the adult channels


----------

